# 1099 Question



## Italnstallion99 (Sep 5, 2015)

I was a Uber Driver on an off from September until New Years Eve. I did not work past midnight on NYE. I am just wondering will I receive a 1099 next year as well, or is all the money I made on my 2015 1099?

I am looking at my current 1099 and I worked on Halloween weekend, however it does not show any earnings for October but it does show for November.

When I look at my payment statement for December 31st it shows I was paid on 1-4-16, but when I go to summary and trips, the last trip was at 10:00 pm on 12-31.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Italnstallion99 said:


> I was a Uber Driver on an off from September until New Years Eve. I did not work past midnight on NYE. I am just wondering will I receive a 1099 next year as well, or is all the money I made on my 2015 1099?
> 
> I am looking at my current 1099 and I worked on Halloween weekend, however it does not show any earnings for October but it does show for November.
> 
> When I look at my payment statement for December 31st it shows I was paid on 1-4-16, but when I go to summary and trips, the last trip was at 10:00 pm on 12-31.


It should all be on your 2015 1099 I would think. You should check your 1099 with your own records to make sure it's correct. Companies only have to send 1099's if your income is over $600. So either way you most likely won't be getting a 1099 for 2016 unless you drive more in 2016.


----------

